# Pretty sick gear



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

is this a joke?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

no thanks ill just keep using my jester hat


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm quite satisfied with my dinosaur hat


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

ONLY $40?? That seems pretty steep for a hat if you ask me......


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

Im diggin the dino hat u actually ride with that tho?


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

No matter what day, I always see at least one of those dreadlock hats at Mt. Baker when I am up there.


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

oh i never seem them lol must be because i dont look for them


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

We had the jester hats and such all the time in the Southeast. I think I have only seen one since I have been in Utah this season.


----------



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

shit i was about to go for the dread hat then i saw this


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

I've seen the dread hat a few times. I would never buy that hat especially for $40.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

that Dino hat is actually pretty dope.


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

i know right where did u get the dino one


----------



## Airdiem124 (Nov 23, 2010)

That dino hat is better then the dreads for sure, I want one!


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh damn I thought they discontinued these things...


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

^I win

although I'm pretty sure you'd have to pin that to your scalp to get it to stay on


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Bahahaha wtf is that?


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

funny.

(morewords)


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

horses?









but, why?!









best hat of all!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh man this new kid is inciting some classic threads


----------

